# Anyone with an Eichenluft Puppy?



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Eichenluft German Shepherd Dogs

Roughly 5 hours away from me, and with Spring Break coming up for me this weekend, I thought it might be nice to try and visit a few breeders in the area that I like. 

I used the search function to find some old threads on Eichenluft, but I wasn't able to find what I was really looking for.

Anyone here with an Eichenluft Puppy? If so, could you PM me your experience with the breeder? 

If anyone with an E-pup could chime in, was there an E-Pup reunion last year?
Eichenluft German Shepherd Dogs
The last one was in 2009, and I was just curious if Molly Graf just decided not to have it in 2010 or just didn't post pictures of it yet. 


If there was I'd love to see pictures. =) Eichenluft has produced some very nice looking dogs.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

"Xeph" on this board is expecting to get an Eichenluft puppy and has been in contact with Molly for a while now. She attended the "E-Party" last year, so yes, there was one. Molly has pictures up somewhere - I saw them last summer and everyone looked like they had a great time, but now I can't remember where the pictures are. 

I also know that Gracie and Ghost are both Eichenluft puppies, but I'm not sure if their owners still post on this board.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think you can search on the Pedigree Database too.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Definitely - good suggestion. But to the OP, just keep in mind that the pedigreedatabase can be very, well... strongly opinionated. The discussions can get very heated.

Contact Molly, meet with her dogs, and visit her facility in person if you are interested in getting a puppy and learning more about her breeding program.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! Will do! =) I might be able to make a trip out there if I'm still interested later on, but I think I'm going to place my interests in another breeder. Thank you for responding so quickly!

And thank you to those that PMed me! You guys were very helpful.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

If I was looking for a working line, Molly would be on my short list. I do not know anyone personally with her dogs, but belong to another forum with very happy owners of her dogs.

I know she lost her beloved Eagle v. Eichenluft last year


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Saw a real nice Bandit puppy at the Bernard Flinks seminar from Molly. Really like the little girl and boy is she sound in both head and structure.
Also, got to see her dog Bandit worked by a top of the line helper....he is my kind of dog!! Was very impressed!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, we're expecting an "E Baby" late this year  He'll likely be sired by Bandit. There was a party last year, and myself, my hubby, and the Shepherd crew were all in attendance. Meeting so many Bandit progeny, and progeny of her other dogs really helped me solidify my choice


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

=) Congrats Xeph! I like Bandit a lot, that E-Party last year sounds like it was a blast!


 yes, I read about her losing Eagle. He was a gorgeous dog.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Bandit's... and of his daughter Eyke. My current litter is out of him. here's a picture of Bandit from last weekend...


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I currently have two Eichenluft dogs. One out of Doc and one out of Bandit. Both are from Queen a year apart. I couldn't ask for better dogs. Both are doing very well. Both are very social, great structure, have an awesome temperament and are having fun learning SCH. Love them BOTH!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Is Xander a littermate to Xephyr? Because she is a wicked, wicked girl!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Yes, Xephyr and Xander are full littermates.  Xander is a love bug but he can turn it on for the field. LOVE his temperament. He'll be two next month and little sis Brazen will be one.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

No I don't have one...but now I want one!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

LOL! i remember meeting Brazen! OMG 3 people left with puppies! Best party EVER!

including Strauss refusing to get into the pool...


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Brazen has certainly grown since you met her as a pup. You never saw Xander? I'm surprised he didn't lick you in the ear. He does that very well. He was the one at the steps of the pool barking at the water. Then Molly brought Xephyr out and she jumped right in. LOL


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

i saw Xander, but since i had Strauss working i didn't get to say hi to everybody.

omg Xephyr <3 i love her name because the name Xeph comes from an old RP character i have, Xepherya xD


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Not sure if it is okay to post a Facebook link or not. You can see some of Mollys pups on here. I did consider a couple of her studs for this litter I have now. Just love Doc too, he has his own Facebook page also.

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Xeph said:


> i saw Xander, but since i had Strauss working i didn't get to say hi to everybody.
> 
> omg Xephyr <3 i love her name because the name Xeph comes from an old RP character i have, Xepherya xD


I know it's off topic, but what systems are/were you playing?


----------



## Lonnie&Kohle (May 5, 2010)

I have a Brix vom Eichenluft male pup (son of Eagle) bred with Ulf's Fiona vom Quasliner Moor. Kohle, all black has a nice square head, is smart as any dog I've ever owned and earned his CGC. He's an awesome dog. 
I recommend Molly as a breeder even tho I haven't met her or been to her kennels which I suggest you do first.


----------

